# Keeping the Past ALIVE!!!!



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Almost Back on my dream bike again!!! I bought this 2001 Schwinn Straight 8 back in 2003 after regretfully selling my 2000 pull shock Straight 8. In 2013 I bought a 2011 Canfield Jedi to "upgrade to modern technology" and sold the Straight8 in 2016. But I just can't get comfortable riding the Jedi. I don't know if it's because of the head angle or because it's a small frame and I'm just tall enough that i should be on a medium but it just doesn't feel right. Well! the guy I sold my Straight 8 too didn't have a need for it anymore and I bought it back!! Just waiting for shipping and delivery confirmation!!! So stoked! More than likely I'll be putting the 2012 Boxxer that came with on the Jedi on the Straight 8 and upgrading the brakes!!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

man... that is a sick bike! What about maybe sourcing out a period correct boxxer for the bike?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Pull shock??!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

mrpercussive said:


> man... that is a sick bike! What about maybe sourcing out a period correct boxxer for the bike?


I have plans to put my DVO Emerald on it. just waiting for Risse racing to get to me on a custom 1-1/8th crown


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> Pull shock??!


push shock.. Fox Vanilla Rc rebuilt by P.U.S.H. actually! lol


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey Rumplestiltskin...you've been sleeping too long. Dream of something lower and not so steep (not that there's anything wrong with that...).


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello darkness my old friend...

Swapped out the blown up SuperT for the Boxxer.. on the list:
new brakes
tubeless 
seat
drive train


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

SWEET! I loved those Lawill suspended bikes (Schwinn, Yeti and later Rotec).


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wouldn't mind an RL9... hey that Almost rhymed!!! I'm waiting to hear back from Risse Racing about a custom upper crown with a 1-1/8 steerer tube for the DVO Emerald


----------



## ChrisSp8s (May 14, 2017)

Still rocking my Straight 8!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Twilight70 (May 24, 2019)

*How about this guy?*


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Angel Fire this coming weekend!!! BAdazz Tomac too!! and LOVE the Pull shock S8's!!


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

My personal favorite. Sold the frame, still have the Shiver


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

sweeet


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

A gorgeous fall Saturday at Angel Fire


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

new head tube badge


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

well, the Homegrown 4banger decals are on, not perfect but on.. at least the top tube tomato flag decal is covering up the bare aluminum that was showing after the paint pealed off when I took the beaten up OEM decal off.. head tube sticker fell off, another one is on the list


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Repaint.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

ran into a snag last night building it back up. I bought a set of Saints but the rear caliper is just too big for the old antiquated design. So it's either go back to the Hayes Mag or single piston XT


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

Post a pic. Maybe someone will have an idea/solution


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Use a single piston XT caliper for out back, saint levers & saint caliper up front..hose should be compatible with either (maybe) just pair the XT caliper to the brake hose with the banjo bolt that came with the XT caliper.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I ordered an XT caliper


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

damn son...the new paint looks awesome


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Giddy up!!


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

I freaking Love this bike!!!


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Really cool you've kept the bike going strong so long.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Another great day at Angel Fire! outstanding weather and not crowded! The 21yr.old was Legend..... wait for it.... Dary


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I wouldn't mind finding another Karpiel Disco and setting it up like my old race bike. Zoke 888 Werks and Magura Gustavs but I'd need to get a newer shock. I ran a custom Romic with a Ti spring and it was buttery but the owner is no longer a neighbor. An Avy would be period correct.


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wet and














Muddy day at Angel Fire!


----------

